# Java Moss in mail



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

I won some Java Moss on ebay a few days ago so i'm expecting for it to arrive tomorrow. I know when I order button quail eggs I should let them stay out for about an hour so they get room tempature and then to put them in my incubator. Is the same true for aquarium plants? Also could it carry any diseases that would harm my plants/fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They could carry some disease or algae, yes. You might want to put the moss into some other container for a week or two before putting it in your tank. It'll do just fine without bright light. After that it should be safe to put into your main tank. Swish it around a little to rinse.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also add a tbsp of salt per gallon to the water. This will help kill any snail eggs or snails that may be attached.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Here we use aluna to remove all snails, but i''m not shure what it is in english though..


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't worry too much about hurting the java moss, it is a very hardy plant. Everyone I know that has it has too much of it!


----------

